# Memorial Day



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

*














*

The "Memorial" in Memorial Day has been ignored by too many of us who are beneficiaries of those who have given the ultimate sacrifice. Often we do not observe the day as it should be, a day where we actively remember our ancestors, our family members, our loved ones, our neighbors, and our friends who have given the ultimate sacrifice:

*


by visiting cemeteries and placing flags or flowers on the graves of our fallen heroes.
*

*
[*]by visiting memorials. *
*
[*]by flying the U.S. Flag at half-staff until noon. *
*
[*]by flying the 'POW/MIA Flag' as well (Section 1082 of the 1998 Defense Authorization Act). *
*
[*]by participating in a "National Day of Remembrance" at 3 p.m. to pause and think upon the true meaning of the day, and for Taps to be played. *
*
[*]by renewing a pledge to aid the widows, widowers, and orphans of our falled dead, and to aid the disabled veterans.
*
*
*​*
*

*
"...gather around their sacred remains and garland the passionless mounds above them with choicest flowers of springtime....let us in this solemn presence renew our pledges to aid and assist those whom they have left among us as sacred charges upon the Nation's gratitude,--the soldier's and sailor's widow and orphan." --General John Logan, General Order No. 11, 5 May 1868

*


----------



## don&renee (May 20, 2007)

How true that statement is.


----------

